# anyone one central coast do herping?



## welchy94 (Apr 25, 2011)

hey everyone i am ryan and want to start doing herping and getting out and looking for animals!! i just need someone to go with to learn and get help from!! so if u go herping and need help or is up for teaching a young guy some tips and techniques it would be so greatly appreciatied!! 

cheers
Ryan

i am also on facbook to!!


----------



## welchy94 (May 3, 2011)

comon there has to be someone??? please i am a fast learner and have had snakes for like nearly 5 years know!!


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2011)

G'day bud. I made a thread about getting into feild herping the other day, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/n00bs-guide-herping-160062/ it should give you a good guide depending on your level of experience. 

If you have any questions that thread is a good place to ask them.


----------



## SYNeR (May 3, 2011)

I'm on Lake Macquarie and would also like to go herping.


----------



## Fiamma (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys, check out Welcome to Wildlife A.R.C - Rescuing and Caring for native wildlife on the Central Coast of NSW Australia Wildlife Emergencies (02) 4325 0666 they also have facebook.

One of the guys n gals rescued a red belly last night and had to pick up a bird from me afterwards. So got a lesson in and checked out minor injuries. 

ARC could always do with some new volunteers 

Deb...Lake Haven


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 3, 2011)

arc is great im getting in to it for next reptile season.


----------



## welchy94 (May 3, 2011)

hey deb
how would i go about doing volunter work for ARC? does one of my parnets have to do any coarses and that or can i do them myself? as i want to do venomous snakes and all animals? would i do junior ones as i am only 16 or can i do venoumous snakes and that?


----------



## Fiamma (May 3, 2011)

welchy...You need to join as junior member. Have to be 18 to care/rescue and handle venomous snakes. But you can get involved in heaps of stuff and go to any training you want, there's a rep training day coming up, don't know date yet. The flying foxes are at Matchem, close to you and I know a very cool lady who's been a member for a long time that is in Lisarow.

So I would suggest joining up that way you will get all info and meet some members. It's cool getting into the snake pit with the head carers, you can also but not with venemous.

The stuff you need to join you'll find on their site. Good luck, hope to see you soon 

Eddie..you're a member or know some?

cheers...Deb


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 3, 2011)

I am near Lake Macquarie, go herping a bit. It is really the cool season now so not gonna do well anything for few months.... Once it gets warm a bit my main objectives will be further afield, but I might do some stuff around central coast/Lake Mac.


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 3, 2011)

Im from kariong and do a bit of herping.


----------



## snakes123 (May 3, 2011)

Im in berowra and would love someone who knows what they are doing to go with.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 3, 2011)

i herp up there sometimes and there is a guy on here OMG_a_gecko he likes to herp alot and is a resident there,he also looks like a gecko lol
my best advice is to go looking yourself everywhere and anywhere and you will learn just the same way i did it.Joining a wildlife group wont help as many of the 'volunteers" mean well but most have no idea how to find reptiles and you would be better locating them yourself


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> there is a guy on here OMG_a_gecko he likes to herp alot and is a resident there,he also looks like a gecko lol


Crossed with a bearded dragon......what with the beard & that......

You could also look into joining your local herp society. They can put on organised herp trips etc. & it also puts you in contact with other local, like-minded people


----------



## bigfella77 (May 3, 2011)

HA, get a job in the bush you will spend all day everyday stepping over snakes. I do.


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 3, 2011)

yer fiamma i went to the last snake training day and handed my forms in but i dident bring the right money because i dident read the forms properly lol so once i get the money in i will be on the roster.


----------



## welchy94 (May 4, 2011)

jason R were abouts you go up kariong way?
sock puppet there is none on central coast! only hawksebury witch is like in sydney and i think theres one up hunter?
and may i ask bigfella77 were abouts u work as i have family in maitland?


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of SOFAR that are up around Newcastle I think. Not sure where their meetings are, but if it's south somewhere, it might not be too much of a stretch maybe.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 4, 2011)

Im in Erina, Im not an expert but im more than happy to go out with you some time, I try to get out as much as possible, if you want PM me your facebook link


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

Hey, im on the central coast, Wyoming (ew i know lol) i love herping (walking through the bush haha).. but i never seem to find anything apart from skinks browns diamonds jackeys and laceys.. would love to go on a 'true' herp.
i probs wouldnt be able to help, but ill add u on facebook!


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 4, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> Hey, im on the central coast, Wyoming (ew i know lol) i love herping (walking through the bush haha).. but i never seem to find anything apart from skinks browns diamonds jackeys and laceys.. would love to go on a 'true' herp.
> i probs wouldnt be able to help, but ill add u on facebook!


Nothing wrong with those species!!


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Nothing wrong with those species!!


 
nothing wrong at all  but i would love to see something different.. like when you see a flock of red tail blacks.. blows ur mind.. well mine anyway haha


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 4, 2011)

heey ryan if you want i go out quite a lot so if you want to ill go out with you one day, you have me on facebook ill talk to you on there. if anyone else is on the coast i live in umina and would love to find some morw herping buddies also/.
thanks eddie.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

could all the coasties give a facebook link for me


----------



## bigfella77 (May 4, 2011)

welchy, I dont actually work in Maitland my job requires a lot of travel, my area of operations are from Port Maquarie as far south as the Hawksbury to about 40ks west of Meriwa. I get to spend days in area where people just arnt allowed to go and yes plenty of wildlife and fantastic scenery.


----------



## welchy94 (May 4, 2011)

yer thanks heaps i shall take you up on your offers soon guys when i have free time haha
and bigfella thats a fair way to travel!! but it would be awsome to get a job that you can see places that no one has touched!! lucky man!


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
thats my facebook add me if you keen to go out for a herp.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

eddie- facebook request sent!


----------



## welchy94 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More hope that works


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

didnt work sorry welchy.. did you sign in lol?


----------



## welchy94 (May 4, 2011)

hey whats yours i can add you if u want? and the names ryan


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 4, 2011)

Jason Rodgers | Facebook 
Here is my face book link.


----------



## lazylizzy (May 4, 2011)

added u jason


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 5, 2011)

Cheers for the add lazylizzy


----------



## phoebe (May 5, 2011)

I am also on the coast and would love some herping buddies. I'm pretty crap at it so some help would be excellent 
Here's my facebook link if anyone's interested 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## SYNeR (May 6, 2011)

Here's my facebook page if anyone is interested:
Mark Misos-Anthrōpos Dwyer | Facebook


----------



## Elision (May 6, 2011)

I'm also on the Coast. Hello


----------



## welchy94 (May 6, 2011)

hey elision i am ryan. do you have facebook? were about you located??


----------



## wildeyewilly (May 9, 2011)

Hey SYNeR. always looking for a keen herper to come out. i'm around lake macquarie and usually hit up spots around the Watigans. I've got call play back gear for calling in owl species and gliders and all those goodies if your into that aswell. Watigans also a great spot for frogs. Would be great to set up a herpers group hitting up spots on the watigans and the coast and see what the bush produces. anyways by the sounds of it there are a few keen locals in the area looking for a bit of adventure so if the times work out, should organise a few day or night trips.


----------



## welchy94 (May 9, 2011)

yer for sure i would so try and do that up the watagans as its near my uncles place and we should just set up camp for a couple days up there and see what happenes!! night time herping and see if e could find anything!!!
should try after winter when it starts to warm up!!


----------



## bigfella77 (May 9, 2011)

wildeyewilly said:


> Hey SYNeR. always looking for a keen herper to come out. i'm around lake macquarie and usually hit up spots around the Watigans. I've got call play back gear for calling in owl species and gliders and all those goodies if your into that aswell. Watigans also a great spot for frogs. Would be great to set up a herpers group hitting up spots on the watigans and the coast and see what the bush produces. anyways by the sounds of it there are a few keen locals in the area looking for a bit of adventure so if the times work out, should organise a few day or night trips.


Check out the access tracks to the H.V powerlines, I work on the powerlines and see snakes ALL the time but we get given all the enviro information on each section that lists every species of bird,plant,mammal and reptile in the area which is a good heads up as to what to look for. Yes its an awesome job.


----------

